# Garmin 705-not ready from prime time?



## testtech (Jan 2, 2005)

Today I turned my the 705. It flashed a message--Route calculation fault. After that, all stored data and settings were gone. I think the maps I downloaded are still there.

Also, the elevation readings are suspect. I ordinarily measure altitude with my Polar watch, which has a temperature compensated barometric altimeter. On today's ride, the Polar showed 2250 feet of climing. The 705 showed 1500 feet of climing. On a previous ride, the 705 showed starting and ending altitudes that were several hundred feet off. The ride was a loop. The first and final 4 miles were the same. If you look at the attached image, you can see this is not the case as far the 705 was concerned.

Has anyone else noticed these issues?


----------



## testtech (Jan 2, 2005)

*Not ready from price time, elevation graph*

This did not attach. I will try again.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

Check for software updates on the 705 at Garmin's website. 

If the 705 doesn't have a barometric altimeter, its accuracy won't be that great.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

My 705 can be from 0 to 50 feet off in the start/finish for a loop.
Of course any barometric altimeter is affected by weather change so that could explain it...


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

In general every unit garmin comes out with new needs firmware tweaks. The colorado unit right now is a cluster at best. Garmin seems to like to use early owners of their gps units as guinea pigs to replace actually doing adequate product testing. On the plus side they have very good customer service and are happy to replace units if needed.

I have had issues with my 705 but I have not noticed the issue you mention, I should check my history though I have a couple rides that are loops I could check starting and ending elevations on. For what it's worth, no altimeter really works that well, the barometric corrected ones work the best, if you calibrate them, and use them in constant weather conditions for short times, if you have a weather front come through they get all messed up. The GPS altitude models like the 705 etc. work really well in some places the gps signal altitude is great, and in others it's horrible. However it should at least be consistent on it's error, in that you should be getting similar starting and ending elevations.

I've been having problems getting it to bring in a course or track ("saved ride") properly. It brings in part of the track but not the whole thing, it will magically leave out parts of a track and just connect them with a strait line. I've also had the unit freeze up several times trying to navigate a course, and I've noticed that the little round enter button appears to activate itself frequently on rough rides. Reviews at REI have also noted this freezing problem, but some others have not had the issue either.

You might try saving all your data off the unit, profiles and such, and then doing a unit reset (hold mode button while powering up the unit) then do a software re-install of the most current release. 

I just looked at a couple of my loop rides and you are right, I have serious variation in my start/finish elevations, on an 8 mile loop my start and finish elevation off the 705 is off by 600' in the same start/stop position on the map. The starting elevation is very close to what is correct by topo maps, the ending elevation is way off, and this is on two track points that are not separated by more than 20'. I believe on my unit this may be tied to the unit freezing up, because there are big instant elevation drops at two points in the ride where there also is little data on the course history for a long section, I bet it's where the unit froze up and then the elevation got messed up upon restart.

Looking at another one of my road ride loops that one appears to be within 10' of it's start and stop elevations, showing a much more accurate profile. However I have not been following courses on the road bike so I have not had it lock up there. Looking at my other rides where the unit was not navigating a course and did not lock up starting and stopping elevations seems very close on both the mountain and road bike.

Very interesting I will have to keep an eye on this. Did your unit have any lock ups on this ride? I ask because esp. towards the end of the ride it shows a super sharp descent, and then very flat riding for the rest of the ride, can't read the elevation numbers on the graph to see the vertical exaggeration. 

Another thing you might do to see which is correct is make a course from this ride, convert it to a gpx file and bring it into mapsource as a track, then look at the profile of the track and it should show you the topographically calculated elevation profile, and see how it stacks up to the one the edge measured. Also compare the elevation profile to the one your polar recorded to see if there are any big profile differences big drops that should not be there, or if it's just little differences in the whole ride.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

The courses I've downloaded from Geoladders seem to work well.
I've only done 2 of them tho...


----------



## testtech (Jan 2, 2005)

*Today's ride*

Today the 705 was within 10% of the Polar for climbing. The climbing plot looked reasonable.

I did a reset at the end, which wrote the ride to internal memory. I also downloaded the history file and looked at it using TopoFusion. The downloaded route was very accurate. It bore little resemblance to the route displayed on the 705. The 705 ignored many points and connected some to form a completely inaccurate plot! I do not see how this GPS can be used to navigate a previously recorded track. This is something every Garmin GPS I have owned could do easily.

I have never seen a Garmin GPS produce errors of this magnitude.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

testtech said:


> Today the 705 was within 10% of the Polar for climbing. The climbing plot looked reasonable.
> 
> I did a reset at the end, which wrote the ride to internal memory. I also downloaded the history file and looked at it using TopoFusion. The downloaded route was very accurate. It bore little resemblance to the route displayed on the 705. The 705 ignored many points and connected some to form a completely inaccurate plot! I do not see how this GPS can be used to navigate a previously recorded track. This is something every Garmin GPS I have owned could do easily.
> 
> I have never seen a Garmin GPS produce errors of this magnitude.


 My older Garmin eTrex has a memory saving function to reduce the number of plot points. (Reduced accuracy on the saved file, but you can record a longer file). I can't see why newer units would have this with all their memory, but it might be a hold over feature, or one to avoid clutter on displays. Check your manual. If it has this feature, and it's on, then this might be causing what you're seeing.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah this will depend a bit on if you have it set to automatic or maximum points, however be aware my understanding the max setting can only record about 4 hours of riding then it starts overwriting data......the automatic setting evidentially can do about 12 hours. I believe the automatic setting uses changes in HR/course etc. to plot points, where the max is one point a second no matter what. You would thing with data cards and such you could get unlimited data as long as you have room on the card but not with the 705

I rode another route today, and the unit did not lock up on me and has an accurate profile but I was not navigating a course. What I'm going to do tomorrow is ride the same route but set the unit to navigate the course from today's ride. If it still locks up on me doing that, it's going back to be replaced. 

At this point I'd say your only real option that you have not tried is unit replacement, I've heard enough complaints about 705 units that some of them must have issues but I've also heard enough guys using them with no issues, so it appears we got a couple of bad ones.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

Dunno if this has anything to do with it but I always reset my unit right before the ride and typically download the ride at the end of the day...


Apparently I've got one of the more reliable units


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

Contrary to a couple of the above statements the 705 DOES have a Barometric correction altimeter. I've had mine on about 5 or 6 rides and the profiles are very similar to my eTrex Vista C and 305.


----------



## testtech (Jan 2, 2005)

*Reply to comments*

16383 track point capacity. The route I did today at 1300 points.

I will be interested in how following a downloaded GPX track or route works. I have not tried it yet.

Mine has not frozen during use. It had the one failure noted in my original post.

By the way, has anyone tried the built in climbing display. In the Vista HCx, you can zoom in or out. You can look at an entire route profile or a portion. The pointer provides a cursor so you can scroll through the profile. The 705 manual does not mention this function. However, it appears you can zoom but not scroll. I have not found a way to profile an entire ride or find a portion of the ride.


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

testtech said:


> By the way, has anyone tried the built in climbing display. In the Vista HCx, you can zoom in or out. You can look at an entire route profile or a portion. The pointer provides a cursor so you can scroll through the profile. The 705 manual does not mention this function. However, it appears you can zoom but not scroll. I have not found a way to profile an entire ride or find a portion of the ride.


Unfortunately the 705 does not have the cursor function of the Vista to scroll or see info about certain areas on the profile. Although you can change the grid increments (miles/feet) with the click stick, to look at an overall profile of the ride if you like.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

testtech said:


> 16383 track point capacity. The route I did today at 1300 points.
> 
> I will be interested in how following a downloaded GPX track or route works. I have not tried it yet.
> 
> ...


Dunno where you are from, but I followed this route last week. 'Twas perfect:
(I downloaded the course)

http://www.geoladders.com/show_route.php?route=1468


----------



## ribena1234 (Jan 13, 2006)

I've got a 705 and i've been really pleased with it. 

Not had any locking up issues and the joystick isn't 'self activating' over bumps. Gets a GPS setting very easily too. Navigated a 50 mile 4 hour ride today using a downloaded GPX route with no issues. the Route seemed to be displayed ok too, not that the screens really big enough to display the whole thing in any detail. 

Not tested the accuracy of the altitude but i wouldn't expect it to be 100% anyway. I usually import to Memory Map which has uses its own heights for any given route .


----------



## testtech (Jan 2, 2005)

*More bad news*

I am glad the 705 is working well for some.

I took a track created last year by a Garmin HcX. I reduced it to 498 points and moved it onto the 705. The track created on the GPS screen is portions of the original and includes a number of lines that are not on the original track.

I then loaded the same track into a Vista HCx. It displays properly on the HCx.

I tried loading the track using MapSource. Same incorrect display.

I downloaded some other tracks. The simple ones appear to work. The complex ones do not.

The list of available tracks has clear errors on it (names of tracks that do not exist. I am going to try a reset.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah I found that as well, I even tried some tracks as low as 200 points with the same issues, so far my unit will display courses correctly, but locks up when following them, and will not display tracks correctly, they are either missing sections, or there are sections in the middle of the track that are connected by long strait sections with no track data (which is why I thought maybe the track was too many points, but reducing them did not help).

As you said I tried the same track on my legend hcx and it worked fine.

Here is another interesting one......so far it appears you cannot reset certain personal data on the unit. For example even with a unit reset and clicking yes to "reset all profile data" it still keeps your HR info, bike info, etc. those things do not get reset. 

The problem I ran into with this was I moved a speed/cadence sensor from one bike to another after setting up it's profile. For example i had my road, mtn, and bike 3, for awhile I had only one sensor so I'd move it between the road and mtn. So both of their profiles were set up with the same sensor. Once I got a second sensor I tried to reset the road bike profile to use the second sensor....it won't I get a "multiple sensors" error. If I try to go to settings and click search for sensor it see's the new cadence sensor, but the speed stops working (which is really weird since speed comes from the gps). Then I have to reset the unit and I'm back to having no cadence, but speed.

My temp fix was to set up bike 3 as my road bike with the new sensor and rename my old road bike back to bike 1. However that profile is useless since it's now locked to one sensor on the mtn bike. It seems there is no way to reset the bike profiles. I tried editing the profile, with no luck, and also doing a reset on the sensor itself and then having the unit search for it.

In addition depending on how you load your maps I've had problems being able to unselect them. For example if I had the streets and trips preloaded card in the unit and loaded topo maps on it, I could unselect the topo maps so I just had city nav, but not the other way around I could not force the unit to let me see just the topo data, and since the city nav take priority over the topo data, I could not see my topo data at all. Now if I took the city nav card out, and then put topo data on, and then put the city nav card in, I could deselect the city nav map to see my topo data. 

Quite the mess. It appears some units are working great, but some have issues for sure.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

This may or may not be any help; these are the resets for the Edge 305. Maybe something you have not tried, maybe you have. I know they work on my 305; I'm letting you guys work out the glitches in the 705 before I consider one. 

Power + Lap = hardware (10 sec)
Mode + Lap = software (10 sec)
Lap + Start/Stop = data purge (10 sec)


----------



## testtech (Jan 2, 2005)

*Resets*

None of those resets seem to do anything.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

The only resets I've found work on the 705 is the mode and lap button at the same time to do a soft reset no data loss, and the mode + power button to do a hard reset that "purges" data but not profiles etc. even though the screen says it does.


----------



## testtech (Jan 2, 2005)

*Today's Ride Results*

I did a 25 mile ride today using both existing and manually created tracks (using TopoFusion). The existing tracks produced several erroneous multiple track lines on the GPS screen. The manually created tracks worked fine.

On any track portions where the track was reproduced accurately, the GPS worked well-very legible and accurate.

Tomorrow I will call Garmin and see what they have to say about all of this.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

I exchanged my unit today at REI, and while i have not rode it yet I have already noticed some differences from my first unit (SN ~ 1920000xx, not sure if that places it in the first 100 units or not) In that the round enter button at least feels to have a much firmer activation so hopefully that should eliminate the "magic button" activating itself on rough rides. The new unit is about 5000 units older by the SN.

In addition, doing a reset on the unit (lap+mode) now resets all user info, including profile info (HR, Bikes etc) and allows for clearing which sensors are "attached" to which profile. I am also now able to select and unselect either the topo or city nav maps so that I can choose which to display, or none.

So it would appear they have already addressed some issues from early units outside of the firmware update. The real test will be if it will follow courses without locking up and if downloaded tracks are handled, displayed, and navigated correctly. Hopefully they are, because outside of those problems the unit is impressive, of course it should be for the price.


----------



## john999s (Apr 13, 2007)

Mine works fine except that it switches itself off after about 3 hours and just before it changes maps (Germany Topo). First time it did it I switched it back on and got straight lines thereafter. This week I switched it back on (same place) and started 'lap' again and when I downloaded got just one lap with all the data. So its just the inconvenience of it switching off in the middle of a long ride. I put the maps on the data card to see if it helped in between rides but no. Any ideas guys?


----------



## RickBullotta (Aug 29, 2003)

ToddM said:


> I exchanged my unit today at REI, and while i have not rode it yet I have already noticed some differences from my first unit (SN ~ 1920000xx, not sure if that places it in the first 100 units or not) In that the round enter button at least feels to have a much firmer activation so hopefully that should eliminate the "magic button" activating itself on rough rides. The new unit is about 5000 units older by the SN.
> 
> In addition, doing a reset on the unit (lap+mode) now resets all user info, including profile info (HR, Bikes etc) and allows for clearing which sensors are "attached" to which profile. I am also now able to select and unselect either the topo or city nav maps so that I can choose which to display, or none.
> 
> So it would appear they have already addressed some issues from early units outside of the firmware update. The real test will be if it will follow courses without locking up and if downloaded tracks are handled, displayed, and navigated correctly. Hopefully they are, because outside of those problems the unit is impressive, of course it should be for the price.


Todd: Please report back on the track visibility issue. It is the achilles heel of this unit, and I am considering returning it as a result, since it basically renders the mapping functions useless.

Mine has spontaneously rebooted a couple times, also.

I'm kinda pissed off that there hasn't been another firmware update yet, knowing how many issues are out there. I suspect that, quite simply, Garmin now has WAY too many product variations (look how many Nuvis there are) and their firmware/software group just can't keep up with the issues. Tech support has gone way downhill (LOOOONG wait times on the phone, days to get an e-mail response). I'm a big Garmin fan and don't like the trends I see...I hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

The track line thickness is the same as far as I can see. I have not had time to test downloading tracks to the unit or navigating them to see if that issue has been addressed.

Right now garmin has a much bigger problem than the edge in the Colorado, in fact my understanding is that unit has so many issues that they are not shipping anymore until hardware problems are addressed. My guess is right now that is their focus as no doubt it's a much larger market share than the edge. Also the edge has been hard to get ahold of, so there are less units out there, and probably less people complaining. My local REI has only gotten 3-4 705 units, and mine is the only one they had problems with, but they have had a lot of colorado units come back.

As to the firmware, not sure what is going on there, in the past when a new unit came out firmware updates were frequent. With the colorado it has been nearly 2 months since the last update, so I would suspect either garmin is super busy, or they are trying to address more issues with each firmware update. It may also be they are trying to get better firmware updates, in the past the frequent firmware updates did not always work very well and issued had to be fixed multiple times. 

I also am concerned about the trend I've seen with customer support at garmin, in the past getting ahold of them by phone or email has been easy, with prompt responses. Lately I've seen it be days pushing a week or more for email responses. 

The most concerning trend I've seen is how the new garmin units being released have more and more problems and early customers are flat out being used as a guinea pigs to do garmins product testing for free. I realize that once a product hits the market in a large amount people are using it in many different ways and in different places etc. and certain specific bugs will be found that even extensive product testing will not find. 

However, things like the track line being too narrow to see, or the unit locking up while following tracks that several users have reported, tracks not getting uploaded or displayed on the unit correctly, or button activation on rough trails, are all things that even minor product testing should catch. 

Same was true of the colorado, runtimes are horrible, the battery door leaks, the screen is horrible to see in many light conditions because the backlight is way too dim, it has no waypoint averaging, no way to reverse a track (IE you can't hike in somewhere and have the unit navigate you back out), units shutting themselves off, not keep correct time, etc. Issues like that should have never got by even poor product testing.

On the plus side, garmin still has been happy to replace units if problems arise, probably because doing that is much cheaper than actually doing enough product testing to ensure the unit is reasonably stable when it hits the market.


----------



## Wildeyes (Jun 14, 2007)

Sad for the price you pay for it that you are doing their product testing for them. Garmin are being cheap in that regard, and I agree that if Garmin would have strapped this thing onto a bike and ridden 10 miles they would have caught most fo these problems. $600 doesn't get you much these days.


----------



## testtech (Jan 2, 2005)

*I spoke to Garmin*

I spoke to a tech services rep about the 705. He was unaware of the problems we are having but will look into it. I gave him the link to this thread. I will post what progress is made.

I wonder if most users are not having these problems?

Perhaps users who are not experiencing these issues can let us know. I will start a new thread along those lines.

Today's ride: no problems. Good elevation data. However, when I reproduce the track on screen, I once again get multiple lines that are unrelated to the actual track. This is my greatest concern at this point. Reloading the firmware does not affect.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Not to pick on garmin because that's standard operating procedure at almost any customer service department, is to deny any knowlege of known problems with customers. It's also very possible that with as few of the 705s as are out there and in addition how many people are really using them to run tracks and courses, and add to that how many of those are going to call garmin, and how many techs garmin problem has, it's not impossible the person you talked to have not heard of these issues. I know the reviews on REI mention locks ups and course problems, but not every review mentioned it, it was the minority. Some users may also just return units instead of contacting garmin directly. Sadly I would imagine most of those units actually get put back on the shelf or are sold as open box items at a discount.

The same is true of the colorado, one report from a user post said that a tech told them garmin is holding all units for a hardware problem, however recent tech support responses deny that they are holding shipments due to hardware issues, yet those that have returned their units for replacement have been waiting upwards of a month for a replacement.

I have sent garmin my issues with the unit, and I'd suggest everyone to do the same, also request things you want to see changed like thicker tracks etc. [email protected] is their direct email, I've heard their webpage support inquiry is not working and that direct emails are taking a few days to be responded to.


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

*705 Issues*



testtech said:


> Today I turned my the 705. It flashed a message--Route calculation fault. After that, all stored data and settings were gone. I think the maps I downloaded are still there.
> 
> Also, the elevation readings are suspect. I ordinarily measure altitude with my Polar watch, which has a temperature compensated barometric altimeter. On today's ride, the Polar showed 2250 feet of climing. The 705 showed 1500 feet of climing. On a previous ride, the 705 showed starting and ending altitudes that were several hundred feet off. The ride was a loop. The first and final 4 miles were the same. If you look at the attached image, you can see this is not the case as far the 705 was concerned.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed these issues?


I am experiencing 705 Issues too. When i SAVE a RIDE, and the Unit finishes the CALCULATING (Saving to History) of that Ride, I keep Getting a "ROUTE MEMORY FULL" Message. This happens even after the History has been cleared and i go Out On JUST a 1-Hour Ride. I ALSO have an additional 1GB SD card installed with ONLY a Mapsource Topo on it. Both the SD Card and the Edge Memory Always show over 4 GB of Available Space when i look at them Connected to the Computer. I wonder If this Message is JUST a Software Bug with an Erroneous Message Being Displayed or i am Actually filling the "Route Memory", although i do not think that is possible on a 15 mile Bike Ride. I also have Mine set to SMART RECORDING MODE.
The Specs say it can Hold 50 ROUTES, 16383 Track Points and 100 USER WAYPOINTS... i am STILL TESTING all of this out but the MESSAGE i keep seeing is annoying. Like Other USERS, I am ALSO seeing ERRONEOUS TRACK LINES when Viewing my Rides, i have NOT downloaded any Tracks yet, i am seeing these Erroneous Lines on MY OWN Actual RIDE TRACKS. One last thing i have witnessed, last week, while working the buttons and learning the Unit, mine went into a DIAGNOSTIC mode and a Diagnostic Screen came up that i had NOT seen before or SINCE! I was not able to do anything with that screen, there were numbers and or some CODES on it, so i turned the Unit off and then back on, the Diagnostic screen was GONE, never to appear again!


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

ToddM said:


> I have sent garmin my issues with the unit, and I'd suggest everyone to do the same, also request things you want to see changed like thicker tracks etc. [email protected] is their direct email, I've heard their webpage support inquiry is not working and that direct emails are taking a few days to be responded to.


I Just sent an email to TechSupport since you Posted their CONTACT info, i was Outlining MY Issues too and ALSO requested LARGER TRACK DOT LINES Too ....lets all Hope they can Help SOON and NOT make us wait for and Buy an 805 or 905 model to Remedy these Obvious Design Flaws!
Except for Not offering Heart Rate, my RINO 530 HCX is by FAR a superior GPS device, and has MUCH better on-screen viewing and GPS Functionality, Plus the RINO works with My MAC Version of the National Geographic TOPO software, NAT GEO claims they have NO PLANS to update the Software to work with the Edge 705, which Blows, they support the older 305 but nothing newer in the works they have told me, so i can NOT even download my routes to the Mapping Software i already have!:madman:


----------



## ualbert (Sep 3, 2004)

ToddM said:


> I've also had the unit freeze up several times trying to navigate a course, and I've noticed that the little round enter button appears to activate itself frequently on rough rides.


I just called Garmin about my 705 freezing up and the customer service manager hasn't heard of this issue being reported before. They're going to look into it, but if your unit is freezing, please report it to Garmin.

Hopefully the more people report it, the sooner they'll have a firmware fix for it!

*Garmin - North America *
Hours of Operation
Monday - Friday 
8 a.m. - 7 p.m. Central time (closed holidays) 
*1-800-800-1020* (U.S.) 
1-866-429-9296 (Canada) or (913) 397-8200


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Yep garmin is aware of my unit locking up, and other issues. It is important to make garmin aware of the issues so they can at least try and get a fix in the works.

I have a feeling it might not be a firmware issue since some people are not having any lock up problems. Could be a bad batch of memory causing the lock up or who knows. The newer unit I had replaced at REI seems to have addressed some of the issues I saw on my first unit, but I have not rode it enough following courses to feel that I could say it has fixed the locking up issue. Then again some software things on my second unit work differently than on my first even with the latest software so who knows.


----------



## testtech (Jan 2, 2005)

*Latest Garmin Discussion*

I called Garmin again. I discussed the problems with the 705 again. I again directed the representative to this thread.

The representative told me he had not heard of the track display issue. I offered to send him screen shots. I sent the two attached below. One is the actual track. The other is a photograph of the screen of the 705. When expanded, one of the straight but thick lines in the 705 display becomes a series of small straight lines at various angles.

I will post whatever I learn.


----------



## testtech (Jan 2, 2005)

Here is the other image.


----------



## testtech (Jan 2, 2005)

3rd attempt to attach image!


----------



## testtech (Jan 2, 2005)

I hope this does it, otherwise, I give up.


----------



## ratpick (Mar 24, 2008)

I've had my 705 for a week now and taken it on 2 MTB rides and one hike - it worked very well on the bike (used all my old 305 accessories - sweet) with on exception. At one point on the trail, I stopped to consult a map and noticed that the auto-pause didn't work - it had me still pegging along at 27.9 mph while I had both feel firmly planted on the ground. I had to switch it off to clear that.

That ride ended at an altitude of about 2350' and when I came home (to sea level) it still think's I'm up there (actually it thinks I'm at 2639'). I tried a soft reset, as described above, but that doesn't clear it. Leaving it on overnight doesn't fix it. I hiked from 250' to 2517' and back and it went from 2630' to 5100' and back! Going to give a hard reset a try. I emailed garmin so they're aware of it. 

I loved my 305 - wouldn't have upgraded if I hadn't stupidly left it in an airplane seat pocket  705 is incredibly buggy, it seems, given it doesn't seem to be a major improvement on the 305 in terms of features. I'm sure Garmin will release new firmware soonish..

Update: the hard reset fixed it.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

That's the same as the lock ups I noticed on my first unit. I either noticed that I was going no where on the map while riding, or that I was going a certain speed while stopped. Buttons would not respond and turning the unit off and on was the only way I could get it to reset as well. I also had similar elevation errors at the point it was stopped and restarted, it would go haywire by a few hundred feet and stay off that amount for the rest of the ride. The lock ups must also really mess with the elevation.

I still have not had enough time to really test out the second unit to see if that has been taken care of.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Reading the Edge 605/705 forum at motionbased.com there are a LOT of users having problems with units locking up, tracks not uploading correctly, and also with incorrect elevations.

It appears from reading them that the lock ups may not be due to following a course/track but a problem riding and using the map page. Most of us are generally following a course/track when on the map page and that is when we noticed the problem, but it seems other users are having the same issue without navigating a course/track but riding on the map page. 

There are actually a lot of other issues bring brought up there that people are finding problems with. It would appear garmin has a lot of work to do on their next firmware update.


----------



## testtech (Jan 2, 2005)

*Possible track work around*

I simplified two tracks containing over 1500 points down to 99 points. I transfered the tracks to the 705. The tracks displayed correctly! No extra lines.

Try some of your tracks and see if they display correctly.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Interesting, I tried a couple that were just under 200 points and they still had issues, not quite as bad but still were not displayed or navigated correctly. I didn't bother going any lower just because I figured at the min. garmin would have at least 250 points per track as a limit.

I wonder what the threshold is for maximum track points, you would think it would be set to at least 500, as that has been the trend in other units, but who knows.


----------

